# HTST - £100 wash, clay and wax kit for £55 delivered!



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

*HTST*​
*£100 wash, clay and wax kit for just £55 delivered* :thumb:

Bargain of the month :devil:

What's included I hear you say.....

Dodo Juice Supernatural Wash Sponge
Dodo Juice Born to be Mild Shampoo - 250ml
Waxamomo Deying Towel

Dodo Juice Basics Clay Bar
Dodo Juice Basics Clay Lube

Sonic Carnauabavore Wax
Auto Finesse Wax Mate wax applicator
Wax-Tec Plush Purple Microfibre Cloth

And to top it all off a nice Auto Finesse Air Freshener

Total individual price - £100.65 before delivery.

*Delivery is included in the £55 to mainland UK*. For another other delivery address just ask and we can sort it out.

If you would like to order, please send Paypal payment to sales at waxamomo .co.uk

This offer won't last long so be quick and you can get your car done this weekend :detailer:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

how much would it be to post too bt34 4xu?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Johnny_B said:


> how much would it be to post too bt34 4xu?


I'll do it the same price as it can go Royal Mail :thumb:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

great offer. Have thought about trying this wax for a while. I just really dont need all the other bits and literally have no room left lol


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Zolasbackheel said:


> great offer. Have thought about trying this wax for a while. I just really dont need all the other bits and literally have no room left lol


It is a great wax- and a great deal


----------



## Dinski (Jan 30, 2014)

If this offer would have been the rugged rhubarb in place of sonic wax I would have gone for it.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Never tried Dodo Juice stuff, so I am hoping by taking up this offer I get to try out a few new products when the weather improves.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Dinski said:


> If this offer would have been the rugged rhubarb in place of sonic wax I would have gone for it.


Sold out of Rugged Rhubarb sorry, will exchange the wax for Seductive Watermelon if you like as a one off?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the orders upto now guys. Still a few more available if anyone wants one :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

PM sent Chris 

Edit: A big thanks to Chris for his offers, his service & for always going the extra mile when pestered by his customers. A true testament to the man and Waxamomo! Thanks Chris. Looking forward to the delivery man.

Ross


----------



## Pewter (Mar 2, 2014)

I got one and it was a great package.

I have just finished the wax ( i got 2 cars and van out of it).

I wish i had bought 2 of the special package deals


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Great offer and i can say that Son1c wax is a great LSP and easy to use, was on my daily through winter.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Pewter said:


> I got one and it was a great package.
> 
> I have just finished the wax ( i got 2 cars and van out of it).
> 
> I wish i had bought 2 of the special package deals


:doublesho:doublesho

If that's the case, you're using waaay too much wax. There should be 20-25 layers of wax in that pot!

Thin as you possibly can on application, will make buffing miles easier and won't affect durability one bit!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Pewter said:


> I got one and it was a great package.
> 
> I have just finished the wax ( i got 2 cars and van out of it).
> 
> I wish i had bought 2 of the special package deals


Woah!! I'm with Jon here, You shouldn't be using anywhere near that much wax. Chris did me a deal with some Bouncer's Vanilla Ice, I've done two coats on my car and one on my mother's... Wax looks barely touched. Think you should look up some guides bud


----------



## Pewter (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the pointers. 

The VW transporter is a big area but only 2 car worth, so I must have used far to much,5 times too much. (4 car worth not 20)

Biggest joke is my friend bought the van a week after I did it. 

It was my first time ever using a proper wax. I have only used autoglym type polish before. 


I wasn't sure if it was too thin at first, so got carried away. 


That is why I have booked a pro to do my brand new van. Who can also guide me on care after the detail. I'm glad I have been practising on the old cars first. 



Big thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

There is a wealth of information here, don't be afraid to dive in and look around. Even your van would take 10 times less wax than what you used. Think of spreading it as thinly as you can, just enough to cover and haze


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Pewter said:


> Thanks for the pointers.
> 
> The VW transporter is a big area but only 2 car worth, so I must have used far to much,5 times too much. (4 car worth not 20)
> 
> ...


It's well worth persevering and continue to try your hand, you'll quickly get used to it! I remember that I really struggled the first time I used a proper wax.

Just takes a little bit of patience to learn how to spread the waxes as thinly as possible, and you'll find it much more pleasurable!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Treat it as a challenge.
See how far you can get with one swipe of the wax.
Keep moving your head at different angles and you will see it covering the area. If you keep your head static you end up using more because you cant see the coverage


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Is this offer still on?


----------

